# witch bottle ingred. ideas



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's what I did;

corriander seeds = dried eye of newt
salt, sugar type stuff = ground unicorn horn
green liquid = dragon's blood
orange liquid = troll sweat
tonic water (glows blue) = fairy tears
red liquid = lust potion
dark murky liquid is a potion of unknown origin


----------



## sassysorceress (Oct 25, 2006)

oh great ideas...thanks alot!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I had asked for help coming up with things, too. Here's what I have:
_Phoenix Feathers - a multi-colored plume from a craft store
Wolfsbane - a sprig off a plant with red berries
Witch Hazel - some unique pods off of a dead flower I had
Deadly Nightshade - dead stems from my petunias
Dragon's Blodd - blue liquid
Wormswort - green herb
Eye of Newt - a package of those gooey eyes they sell as party favors
Frog's Breath - a small piece of neon green spiderweb stretched very thin (to make it look like a vapor)_


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I forgot about the Phoenix feathers. I did the same thing with mine. Bougth a duster, took off the red and orange feathers for the Phoenix. I love the frog's breath...very cool!

I actually have a bottle of witch hazel somewhere...


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

I put shelled peanut halfs in a bottle and labeled it witches warts.
also took some twigs and tied them up with twine.. (it just looked cool)
platic gummy maggots mixed with blue slime... colored water.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

What about going to a Chinese grocery store?
They must carry items that many people haven't seen before. Ginger roots, etc.
How about gumball eyeballs in a jar?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Wool of bat = Dryer lint
Fillet of snake = beef jerky strips
Eyeball ichor = olive oil with a few drops of red food coloring dripping down.


----------



## sassysorceress (Oct 25, 2006)

Great ideas!!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got a big glass jar of wasp's nests that i scraped off of the ceiling of the barn. Looks pretty cool. The next time you weed the garden save the interesting roots and give them names like "oblivion root" or the perenial "mandrake". I've also found images of antigue labels and reworked them to my own nefarious design.
Here's one to share.
Deadly Nightshade

DB


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

The best witch jar I've done so far is frog eggs and they're edible.

1 canning jar or similar food safe glass jar
Lime jello
Tapioca pearls
Red food coloring

Prepare the tapioca pearls according to directions, adding red food coloring to the water, only don't cook them all the way leave them slightly underdone.

Prepare Lime jello according to directions. Chill the jello til it gets thick but not completely set.

Gently stir tapioca pearls into the jello and put in the canning jar, put back in the fridg to finish setting up.

They look totally gross! According to the kids.


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd seen something somewhere that suggested the use of strings of hotglue (about the size of a pencil lead from a good old No. 2) to float in a liquid of your choice and labeled as some sort of worms.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a good site is www. aranamuerta.com, scroll to witch kitchen jar sections. I founsd bags of cockroaches and flies at a dollar store, and am using corn syrup , a little light food coloring and the bugs, Also am going to paint wood craft balls like eyes, put a milky glaze over, and st them in a little "eye goo", and call them black forest troll eyes, the flies label is going to be called flesh eating amazon flies, I like the tapiioca idea. I also saw at big lots, a jar of some kind of small peppers in a reddish liquid. I didn't buy it, but am going to , and change the label to some kind of larva, not sure what kind yet. I have a few ideas, that I am still tossing around. You guys gave me some new ones to toss around in my mind.!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Dusza Beben said:


> I've got a big glass jar of wasp's nests that i scraped off of the ceiling of the barn. Looks pretty cool. The next time you weed the garden save the interesting roots and give them names like "oblivion root" or the perenial "mandrake". I've also found images of antigue labels and reworked them to my own nefarious design.
> Here's one to share.
> Deadly Nightshade
> 
> DB


sweet Heart this link doesnt work, but I have seen you labels Thanks again for them Love ya Blinks


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> sweet Heart this link doesnt work, but I have seen you labels Thanks again for them Love ya Blinks


That post was last October, must have moved or deleted the file. Sorry Blinky.

DB


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I forget who did it, but I remember someone spoons clumps of peanut butter (on wax paper? ) and lets it dry. They used it for ear wax. Ogre perhaps.
Nice and gross, that!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Was in Micheal's today and they have some Halloween stuff out already, including 8-12 Small bottles and vial with witch potion label on the for about $3.

Also some feathered birds i.e. ravens, owls and such.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Those are really cool, *Mr Unpleasant*, we've got a few. Like the ideas already mentioned. For tapeworms, we wet and wadded up a bunch of those long, skinny white balloons. If you break apart a pine cone, the pieces make really cool dried witches nails. I'll try to post more after I break out my potion bottles. Good luck!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a bunch of Cicada exoskeletons that look pretty cool mixed in with my witches stuff:










I haven't figured out what to call them yet though. Also, snake skins and dead bugs like spiders and such are kinda neat to have in jars.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Leavings of locust?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> I haven't figured out what to call them yet though. Also, snake skins and dead bugs like spiders and such are kinda neat to have in jars.


How about "Bed Bugs" ?

DB


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

Take some white or gray hair and sprinkle some giltter on it with a label reading "hair of unicorn"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I recently went down the fishing isle of a store, looking for the green fishing line, when some of the lures caught my eye. They have some that are weirdly shaped, or also wormy, and slimy looking. (get ones with out hooks- or be very careful) I happened on some black and silver ones with tendicle type things on it, they have about 6 or so in a bag, got 2 bags for $1.70 a piece. I am going to float them in some sort of liquid, corn syrup, cooking oil, or maybe water depending on what I like the looks of best. I am thinking of calling them dragon larva, from the Black Forest, or some thing, still thinking it thru. But do try the fishing lure isles, there are many possibilities there!


----------

